# Zonda Max Tire Size?



## rplace13 (Apr 27, 2011)

I have a spare parts bike I have built up for commuting (Schwinn Voyager steel SXL frame). I am currently using a set of Zonda wheels. I checked the campy site and download the current Zonda PDF but don't see any mention of max tire size. I'd like to replace the 700x23c tires currently on there with Michelin Jet 700x30 cycloross tires. Will they give me any problems? I know they will clear the frame everywhere, just concerned about the Zonda race-like rims taking such a wide tire. These are older zondas not the 2-way fit and have round spokes.

Thanks!

Since the more pix the better here is a shot of it a while back with the winning trophy for most bike to work participants for a small business.

mostly centaur parts with a chorus mid-cage rear derailleur


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

No problem.
The difference between the comparable Scirocco and Scirocco CX is the hubs, not the rim:
The official Campagnolo web site - Bicycle Parts and Components Cycling - Wheels comparison


----------

